# Injured legs



## Wndylou (Jun 28, 2020)

A pure white pigeon arrived in our garden yesterday, looks like it had flown into something as it has got grazing on underbelly with feathers missing but more of concern it cant walk. I have gently cleaned with dilute salt water on belly but its poor legs look swollen and cant take its weight. I have settled it down in a cage with a towel . It is drinking and has had a small amount of seed, it seems perky enough but I'm worried about its legs not sure what to do next any help appreciated


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Does it seem broken? What happens if you put your finger between his toes? If he grips your finger, then it's probably not broken.

Where are you located?


----------



## Wndylou (Jun 28, 2020)

Hi Marina, no he_she can't grip legs just seems to dangle when he moves he tumbles and uses wings to help him move


----------



## Wndylou (Jun 28, 2020)

I live in yorkshire uk


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

There's a FB group: Palomacy pigeon and dove rescue that has a lot of members which hopefully can direct you to a rescue centre. Is he at least eating? The legs might just be bruised and will recover eventually.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Best will be to keep him in a cage on soft bedding for now.


----------



## Wndylou (Jun 28, 2020)

Yes I have got him comfortable he is eating and drinking I change bedding regularly so fingers crossed, yes his feet so seem to be bruised and swollen.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

He might take a while to recover. Just make him as comfortable as possible for now.


----------



## Frank2620 (Feb 7, 2017)

May have broken leg .


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNLWknuzQsE


----------

